# OLD Hercules Unique powder question?



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

A friend just called me, He had a death in the family & is liquidating a pile of old stuff.

He has a never-opened 6.5# can of UNIQUE powder that he would like to sell. Lot # 240 if that would help.
He believes that it was stored in the back of a bedroom closet.
Would anyone like to comment,,, 
How could I go about finding out how old it is?
*And would it still be worth anything? If so, What would you give him for it?*
I didn't look up the reload info on it yet,
If I remember right, it would be a good pistol powder for a .44mag,, & maybe even a .410 3"?

THANKS,,, for any guidance.


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

If it is still in a metal can it is definitely old. The label art may give an indication of age. It is a decent powder and really one of the first for magnum pistols, shotgun and some small bore rifle if I remember correctly. It burns cleaner than bullseye. If stored properly, it is likely still OK to use. I still have some 5 lb cans of bullseye from my grandfather that work fine.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

If properly stored powder lasts a long time, no excessive heat or moisture. I would never buy a can of open powder.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

If it was stored properly it will be fine. You could always call Alliant Power (866-286-7436) with the lot # and they might be able to tell you.
I have loaded 700x that was over 35 years old with no problems, everything went bang.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Its most likely fine, give it the smell test.

If it smells acidic it may have gone bad.

You should be able to use Alliants loading data


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

*OK, Thanks. I'll go for it.
So,,,, would $10 a pound be a fair offer?*
90% of the powders that I have under my bench went $15- $18 a Pound,,,,, so that shows you how long ago I bought reloading powders!
My G-kids will be (hopefully) going through a slew of rounds in 2-3 years,,,, I'm Just thinking ahead.
IF I live long enough, & my brain still functions well enough, I might be able to teach them how to reload.. :<(

Here's another thought,,,, Opinions please.
(many years ago, I reloaded for all of my hunting friends)
So I have hundreds of empty brass casings,, & maybe thousands of hulls & wads stored up. + 2 boxes of old powders.
Would it be better to throw all of the components together now, aka load them up, & store the rounds in a dry place for the future,
or hope for the kids to take up the task? (scary huh?)
I'm thinking,,, Loaded rounds are pretty much moisture proof, except for the primers,,,,, How old is TOO old!?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Loading everything up sounds like a good plan. With ammo prices. I'd says that's a no brainer.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Like said, powder unopened and kept in house conditions will last forever. Unique use to come in cardboard / foil wrapped container. Unopen at shows it would easy bring $20 lb. Empty brass is in demand if not one of the para military cartridges. Like 5.56, 9mm, 7.62x39. Many hard to get brass are [email protected] to open.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

$10 a pound isnt very fair for the seller in this day. 

8lb kegs of unique IF you can find it are over $200 and sell out immediately


----------

